
Microsoft Adds (Symbolic) H.264 Support with Chrome Extension - rwwmike
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsoft_adds_symbolic_h264_support_with_chrome_e.php?sms_ss=hackernews&at_xt=4d49e7158df393f1%2C0
======
warmfuzzykitten
Who the heck is interoperabilitybridges.com?

~~~
wmf
Microsoft.

